# Swiss rail pass for Grindwald Jungfraujoch



## ozwhit

hi all trying to find the most cost effective way to travel up the eiger in august , the best i can find is £131 per person , thats from grindlewald to the jungfraujoch, its quite a price ...... any ideas , thanks gary


----------



## WildThingsKev

We spent a week skiing there recently. We bought a 3 day ski pass wihich included the Jungfrau journey as part of that, it cost CHF165 (£120) so is good value if you want to use the other 2 days hiking around the Wengen/Lauberhorn/Grindlewald area.

I'm pretty certain the ski pass is also called a sport pass and is valid in summer too. You'll haver to dig around on their website a bit.


----------



## barryd

We were there last summer. Its a fantastic place but the railways and cable cars are a fortune. Someone told me you can buy a pass at a 50% discount if you purchase it a good while in advance. Sorry but I have no more information than hearsay. OB1 who is a member on ere has done a guide to that region and is an expert so a PM to him might be worth a try.

I wish I was back there now. what an awsome place.


----------



## peedee

When we visited the area, the Berner Oberland Regional Pass gave good value for money. Even for a wheelchair user it was well worth it because, within the 15 days, it gave 5 free days unlimited travel on the majority of routes on days of your choice and 50 percent discount on the other 10 days. 7 day ones are also available but I note the prices at todays rates of exchange are nearly double what we paid in 2002.

peedee


----------



## Rosbotham

Cheapest tickets are the good morning/good afternoon tickets, which come in at CHF130 (£89) return.

Failing that, they're doing a very good deal this year - centenary pass at CHF225 (£155) which gives unlimited travel on their whole network for 3 days.

As other options, Jungfraubahn does a pass, and there's a Regional Pass for CHF233 which gives wider coverage...3 days free/4 days 50% off, but the complication with that is it only gives 50% off on the final leg from Kleine Scheidegg to Jungfraujoch.

Overall, of the passes I've found the Regional Pass best value because it has wider coverage. However, it's a gamble...you could buy it then get there to find you've picked a cloudy week...


----------



## korky24

*swiss railpass for grindelwald jungfraujoch*

Hi,

I was there in Sept 2008 and bought a weeks pass or 5 day pass, can't remember which from Grindelwald station that gave travel on all lifts, cablecars,mountain railways(there are several) and all connecting mountain buses in the Bernese Oberland. It also gave very much reduced travel price up the Eiger.

I reckon it was about £150 from memory and I choked a bit at the time but it absolutely transformed my week there. It enables you to access high level walks or just ride around all day with your chin on the floor.

Even if weather is clear get the earliest train up the Eiger you can as the cloud invariably rolls in by late morning at the summit. I overslept a bit and got the 10am. train up, saw fantastic views for 5 mins then the Rhone glacier and distant peaks just vanished. If it's at all cloudy save your money for another day.

All the best, John.


----------



## scouter

Hi there,

its quite a few years ago now but we've stayed at the campsite in Lauterbrunnen a couple of times.

For people staying locally and on the campsite, a ticket on the first train of the day was something like 50% of the cost. I think we had a voucher or something from the campsite cos I definately remember looking out of the door on a couple of mornings at 6am checking on the cloud cover before deciding to wake everybody else up for breakfast etc.

It was fantastic being up there before the crowds

Of course it might all be different now

cheers alan


----------



## ob1

Ozwhit - It's the Jungfrau Railways centenary this year and they are doing an unlimited travel 3 Day Pass for £155 (current exchange rates) on the whole of their network, including a trip to the Jungfraujock. If you are already buying the Half-Fare Card, Swiss Pass or Swiss Card the fare is £80 and kids go free with the Junior Pass. Their network covers all the way out to Interlaken so it's worth a look.

Have a look at '[email protected] or google 'jungfraujock'.

Ron


----------



## ozwhit

thanks everyone for the great replies as always , the centenery passes seems good value , does it stop at the stollenloch by the way ?just in case i fancy climbing to the top !!!! 
thanks gary


----------



## ob1

Yes it does, but you will need a key to get out of the window! After you old chap.

Ron


----------



## DianneT

We were there in 2010 and hoped to do the trip but did bulk at the price which we did not make as rain and cloud all week. Very expensive country and prefer Austria.


----------



## Cyclewalkbob

We first started going camping in Interlaken when the kids were 8 and 10 and then every year till they were 15 - then boys and girls kicked in and holidays in Switzerland with parents become "un-cool".

Now we go to Switzerland every two years and for the first time are going in our new motorhome.

We have always bought the Jungfrau pass and spent the time walking up in the Grinlewald and Wengen valleys.

Would also recommend the train up Rothorn and then walk down.

We did the Jungfraujock train trip one year but make sure you get the early train (8.00ish) as it does take all day!!!


----------



## Cyclewalkbob

We first started going camping in Interlaken when the kids were 8 and 10 and then every year till they were 15 - then boys and girls kicked in and holidays in Switzerland with parents become "un-cool".

Now we go to Switzerland every two years and for the first time are going in our new motorhome.

We have always bought the Jungfrau pass and spent the time walking up in the Grinlewald and Wengen valleys.

Would also recommend the train up Rothorn and then walk down.

We did the Jungfraujock train trip one year but make sure you get the early train (8.00ish) as it does take all day!!!


----------



## Rosbotham

Aaargh....must...resist...my....spelling...correction....gene....

Ok, in most cases spelling doesn't matter so long as the intent is clear. However in the case of this thread, we're advising people to do internet searches on terms and a couple of contributors have got the spelling of it wrong. It's

Jungfraujoc*h*

...literal meaning I think is "Jungfrau" = virgin, which is the name of the mountain, "joch" = saddle.


----------



## pneumatician

Switzerland is fantastic and unfortunately we have to pay for fantastic.
I wouldn't purchase the Jungfrau trip before I could see the weather, no point going up a mountain if you can't see the view.
Pay by credit card, pay the bill by DD then you can ignore the cost.
We have stayed at Lauterbrunen a few times but now prefer Interlaken as a base and use the motorbike to "do" the passes, fantastic and not quite the same in the van.

Steve


----------



## ob1

Have to agree with you on both points Steve. With regard to the Jungfraujock get the weather forecast for the top of the mountain and not just the Jungfrau area, they can be totally the opposite to each other.

We also prefer to camp in Interlaken. Nothing wrong with say Lauterbrunnen or Grindelwald, far from it, but simple because they are both situated well into their respective valley's. This means to go anywhere else (I'm talking about other major places here) you need to keep backtracking in and out the valley nearly to Interlaken anyway. On the other hand Interlaken sits at the hub of the wheel so to speak and you can get anywhere by the normally shortest route. Also if the weather turns sour for any length of time, you are in the mountains after all, there is so much more variety in the town to occupy yourself with.

Ron

Ron


----------

